# Webmin 1.730 & graphviz crashes

## Schnulli

masking media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4

>>> Emerging (1 of 6) media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4

 * graphviz-2.26.3.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking graphviz-2.26.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4/work/graphviz-2.26.3 ...

 * Applying graphviz-2.26.3-libtool.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying graphviz-2.26.3-automake-1.11.2.patch ...                               [ ok ]

cp: cannot stat ‘/usr/share/libtool/config/install-sh’: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 5645:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           cp "${EPREFIX}"/usr/share/libtool/config/install-sh config || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4/work/graphviz-2.26.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4/work/graphviz-2.26.3'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4:

 * ERROR: media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 5645:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           cp "${EPREFIX}"/usr/share/libtool/config/install-sh config || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4/work/graphviz-2.26.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4/work/graphviz-2.26.3'

raffo ~ # USE="apache2 pam minimal mysql postgres ssl"  emerge -ask webmin

^C

Exiting on signal 2Last edited by Schnulli on Mon Jan 26, 2015 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

Schnulli ...

Same as this

best ... khay

----------

## Schnulli

khayyam.....

who cares, emerge wget.......

getting the webmin source.... 

and it works....

thats it  :Wink: 

best Schnulli / Joerg  :Wink: 

----------

## khayyam

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> who cares, emerge wget....... getting the webmin source.... and it works.... thats it ;)

 

Schnulli ... who cares? Well, your error above has nothing to do with webmin, its graphviz, which as I pointed out is the same as another poster.

best ... khay

----------

## Schnulli

yes..... its NOT Webmin, your right !

Webmin itself works fine .... the dependencies?? same old game as ever?

(main topic change to masking media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4)

I dont care, webmin works

best.... Schnulli

----------

